# Redington Long Pier Report 10/19/04



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Headed down to Tampa for a three day meeting on Monday. Day two of the meeting around noon, the Boss Man told everyone tot ake the rest of the day off and go have fun  !

About 7 of us piled into the van and headed down to Redington Beach Long Pier to do some fishing. Since this was unexpected, we unfourtuneately had to rent rods. Oh well a day on the pier is better than a day of work anytime.

Fished the pier till about 7:45pm and what a run of Spanish Mack's was going on. There was a non stop supply of Spanish the whole time. Saw plenty of people get thier limits and leave. Bait of choice was live shrimp or live baitfish hooked to a three foot leader tied to a bobber and your line. Unbelieveable action! Biggest I saw pulled up was around a six pounder with most in the 2-4 pound range. The Spanish were also putting on a show jumping everywhere.

When the sun began to set, Snook began pounding baitfish under the pier and in the water, and I mean pounding. Nothing like seeing a scholl of snook jumping out of the water crashing a bait ball. One snook was hooked and pulled over the rail. What a beautiful fish! Spanish and snook continued to bite until the sun went down.

Also a nice bite of small Pomp's, a few small Puppy's, and even a few small sharks.

Nic action on the pier, which was nice, just wish I had my equipment. 



Dixie


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

good stuff dixie. the spanish have been around for some time now. the action can really be hot at sunrise. next time try a 2 to 4 oz ball sinker with swivels on either end, and then a long, long leader to a small (00) squid spoon. let it sink to the bottom and then reel as fast as you can. in the early parts of the summer, some big tarpon are caught at redington. dogfish tackle, which is right across the street, is a good shop that makes custom rods. did you get to feel the thump of a snook?


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

SC,

Trust me when I say I wish I had my equipment! We had no clue we were going to get this free time or I would have brought my stuff down. Didn't have much of a chance with those rental rods!! If we get down there again for another meeting, I'll shoot you a PM and maybe you can show me around down there. Seemed to be a pretty good pier, just a little understocked on some bait.

Dixie


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

anytime dixie, but i will not promise exciting snook action. i haven't yet figured those fish out. thought i had a clue when i caught a little guy earlier this year, he looks nice in the photo gallery, but its very small. did see a nice 30+ incher on the ft. desoto gulf pier last weekend. had you known, you could have gotten any bait you wanted a few miles southward down the beach at "fish famous john's pass" in maderia beach. by the way, 6 pounds is a very nice mac down here. generally i find them from 14" to 18".


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

We arrived back in Largo a week ago and looking forward to fishing the gulf. It will be new to me, but have fished the Outer Banks (both pier and surf), so hoping a little of that knowledge will come in handy.

Also hoping to meet a few of you now that we'll be calling this our home.


----------

